# One of ma's jokes



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, my mother told me this joke.

Little Johnny's class was going over the alphabet.....................rats...........

Ok, I'd better not tell this one. But my ma did tell me the joke! _(O)_


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:? :shock: :lol:


----------

